# MTB Schuhe SPD+Laufen



## marauder4 (6. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten MTB (Touren) Schuh.

Wichtigstes Kaufkriterium ist problemloses Laufen mit dem Schuh, trotz montierter Cleats.
Ich hatte den MT42 von Shimano schonmal in die engere Auswahl genommen
(http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a25304/sh-mt42nv-mtb-touring-schuh-navy-black.html), allerdings bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob da die Cleats auch vollständig versenkbar sind, oder ob die überstehen und man im Vorderfussbereich auf den Cleats läuft...

Hat jemand zufällig dieses Modell, oder könnte mir eine Alternative vorschlagen?


----------



## norman68 (6. April 2010)

Ich kenne den Schuh nicht doch würde ich jetzt mal sagen da er ja als Tourenschuh gilt und somit auch laufen kein Problem sein sollte. Hab nur Winterschuhe von Shimano mit denen kann ich durch das Treppenhaus normal Laufen ohne das Metall auf den Boden kommt. Bei meinen Scott All Mountain ist es genau so. Auch dort ist Laufen ohne Bodenkontakt des Cleats möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (6. April 2010)

hier noch zwei alternativen:

*Shimano SH-MT 22 Mountain Touring Schuh*
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23231_SH-MT-22-Mountain-Touring-Schuh.html



dieser schuhe hat fast die gleiche sole wie mein 
*Shimano SH-M 086L/Z  MTB Schuh.*

wenn das tatsächlich die gleiche ist, ist sie äuserst hart und meiner meinung nach nur bedingt touren tauglich.
Richtige laufschuhe wirst du wohl nicht finden, denn die sole benötigt eine gewisse steifigkeit um die kraft vernünftig übertragen zu können. einen butter weichen MTB-klick schuh zum wandern wirst du nicht finden. da muss man auf alle fälle abstriche beim laufkomfort machen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23231_SH-MT-22-Mountain-Touring-Schuh.html

wenns auch etwas mehr kosten darf:

*Shimano SH-MT 91 Abenteuer/Multi-Sport Off-Road Schuh*
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-91-Abenteuer-Multi-Sport-Off-Road-Schuh.html


----------



## marauder4 (7. April 2010)

Erstmal danke für Eure Antworten.

Irgendwo habe ich beim herumstöbern im Forum mal gelesen, dass die Cleats selbst bei den AM Modellen von Shimano soweit herausragen, dass man ständig darauf herumläuft.

Gewundert hat mich nämlich auch, dass bei speziellen Modellen wie z.B. dem MT 60 (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...multi-sport-abenteuer-schuh-grau.html?mfid=43) explizit dabei steht, dass die Cleats versenkt eingelassen sind.

Vielleicht postet ja ein Shimano-AMSchuh Besitzer noch seine Erfahrungen


----------



## Sielmann (7. April 2010)

ich hab die Mt52 und da kann ich sagen dass die cleats versenkt sind.
http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Schuhe/Shimano-SH-MT52-MTB-Schuh::20778.html

Gruß


----------



## rosenland (7. April 2010)

marauder4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten MTB (Touren) Schuh.
> 
> ...





Ich habe genau diesen Schuh zum Trekking fahren. 
Sind sehr bequem, beim fahren wie beim laufen.

Die Cleats verschwinden komplett, kannst also auch gut mal in der Stadt damit rumlaufen.


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2010)

Fahre im Moment sehr gerne mit dem Northwave Expedition bzw. Gran Canyon. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Halb- bzw. Dreiviertelschuh

Bei beiden Schuhen ist der Cleat vollständig versenkt. Haben außerdem eine Vibram-Sohle, was das Laufen auch sehr angenehm macht. Desweiteren haben beide Schuhe noch eine Gore-Tex-Membrane.


----------



## Christian27 (7. April 2010)

Hab diesen hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a7732/sh-mt41g-mtb-touring-schuh-grau.html?mfid=43

Auch hier sind die Cleats vollständig versenkbar und man kann vernünftig gehen.

Gruss


----------



## uli_123 (8. April 2010)

Hi,
habe mir diese geholt

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...arken=Shimano&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Sind sehr gut zum laufen und die Cleats sind vollständig versenkt.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Raggaman (12. April 2010)

habe bis jetzt immer gute erfahrung gemacht mit Sidi,spezielle mit Bullet,heist nun Giau








http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=9717;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=34;pgc=0


----------



## bikemaster2010 (15. April 2010)

servus,

ich suche auch ein paar *MTB* (Touren) Schuhe, allerdings müsste man die einlegesohlen durch einlagen ersetzen können, habt ihr da einen tip für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmcracer86 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

kann dir wenn du Einlagen einlegen musst, genauso wie ich auch den Sidi Bullet empfehlen ist ein echt super schuh

gruss
Holger


----------



## bikemaster2010 (18. April 2010)

die sehen schon schick aus, ich suche aber was mit mit knöchelschutz.


----------



## umpadumpa (18. April 2010)

Hab selber den oben verlinkten Shimano 86er seit kurzem (also 2010 Modell) - sehr schöner und bequemer Schuhe, aber die Cleats klackern und knirschen beim Laufen immer, also nicht was du suchst. Außerdem eben sehr harte Sohle.

Bike mal paar huntert Meter tragen oder so geht schon, aber wirklich längere Strecken gehen würd ich  damit nur ungern...


----------



## Tintera (19. April 2010)

SPD-Schuhe in denen man bequem laufen kann habe ich noch nicht gefunden und ich habe schon einige Fabrikate hinter mir... Der Bereich in den die Cleats eingeschraubt werden ist sehr steif und in diesen 60- 70mm kann der Fuß nicht abrollen. Kurze Strecken sind immer drin, allerdings ist bequem für mich etwas anderes...


----------



## Robby78 (20. April 2010)

Ich habe seit 5 Jahren von Gaerne das Modell _miro_, womit ich auch schon gezwungenermaßen(nach Reifenschaden) Strecken von 20km gelaufen bin. Ist zwar nicht angenehm, aber durchaus machbar.


----------



## Segler1963 (21. April 2010)

Also ich habe die Specialized Tahoe (Siehe Bild), die ich immer als sehr bequem empfunden habe. Die Cleats hört man auf glattem Untergrund (Marmor) nicht und längeres Herumlaufen bei Besichtigungen oder auch Autofahren zum Toureinstieg sind kein Problem.

Ich finde es affig wie auf Eiern z. B. durch die Fußgängerzone, ein Museum oder auch nur ein Ausflugslokal zu klackern, bei dem Schuh muss man schon genau hinsehen, um Ihn als Bikeschuh zu indentifizieren.

Natürlich ist die Sohle nicht so steif wie bei manchen anderen, für einen runden Tritt reichts allemal. Komfort und Verarbeitung sind 1A

Wenn die hin sind kaufe Iich sie in jedem Fall wieder.

Jörg

uups, ich sehe gerade, dass die wohl geändert wurden. Meine haben einen Klettverschluß um die Schürsenkel zu fixieren. Den würde ich schon haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Segler1963 (21. April 2010)

Hier nochmal das richtige Bild

Sorry
Jörg


----------



## bikemaster2010 (22. April 2010)

hi segler,

die sehen wirklich klasse aus, jetzt müsstest du mir noch verraten wie die von der grösse her ausfallen.


----------



## Segler1963 (22. April 2010)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> hi segler,
> 
> die sehen wirklich klasse aus, jetzt müsstest du mir noch verraten wie die von der grösse her ausfallen.


 
Ich trage normalerweise 44 und habe die Bike Schuhe eine Nummer größer, also in 45

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## markus182 (22. April 2010)

Hey,
also ich hab die hier und bin super zufrieden damit...

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=8643


----------

